# gathering shad



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

in the past when I used fresh cut shad for catfish bait, it was always after I had snagged one accidently. 

when it gets warm, I want to target cats more seriously. 

is a small cast net the best bet for catching shad? I was thinking it would be. 

is it a fairly easy skill to pick up? I don't want to look like (too much of) an idiot out there!

I would prefer to use freshly caught shad because its cheap and effective IME.


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

shad is hands down one of the best cat baits there is.you can pick up a net at your local walmart for about 20 bucks.Using a cast net takes practice but anyone can do it.I used to look like an idiot when i first started using mine but i didnt look like an idiot when i was reeling in a big cat caught on shad.I use a small cast net [4 feet diameter].My theory is find the shad then you wont need a big cast net.I i have literally caught 200 small shad on one throw.Look for creek mouths or dam areas to find isolated shad.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

My cousin and I used to have a blast snagging shad in Grand Lake when we were younger. We would go out in the early spring and snag a couple buckets full of them, save a few for bait, bag the rest in ziplocs and sell them to a couple of the local bait shops.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

a cast net is your best option for catching shad, it will take some practice and getting used to it but it is well worth learning to throw one !!! like someone else said throwing the smaller nets is easier !!! IMO


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i have been trying to throw one used for mulet i found in FL but i just cant throw it right at all should i just go to walmartand buy the one in the small box or should i just keep trying this one it is a pain in the butt to throw all the weight i have caught small crappy in a small creek once but i just can not do it can any one tell me what i might be doing wrong i mean i just cant throw the buger


----------



## Blooogle (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.calusa.com/howtothrow.cfm

Check out this site, it taught me how to throw a 12ft dia cast net when I live in TX. Its not so hard, just takes a little practice. Having a dense ball of shad to aim at helps as well.

Good luck and watch out for Sticks, Logs, and Rocks. You'll be going for a swim if you don't.


----------

